# Advise on upgrade



## Caveman (15/3/16)

Hey vapers, so I bought me an IJust2 starter kit about 3 weeks ago and then my brother brought his 75W Sigelei TC to my house.. and I fell in love, so smooth and the VW is just amazing... and then I got an RDA and I just LOVE it, and I've been using that so much, and on his vw the RDA just reaches a new level of amazingness.. Which brings me to this thread, since I am still pretty new to vaping I would like some advise. I am looking at getting the following at the end of the month:

IStick 100W TC
Griffin RTA
Velocity RDA 

What do you guys think? Will this last me a while before needing to upgrade again?


----------



## Andre (15/3/16)

You cannot go wrong with that selection imho.


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/3/16)

Yes that should last especially considering the istick is software upgrade-able.. Just get enough eliquid for all the vaping you going to be doing


----------



## Caveman (15/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Yes that should last especially considering the istick is software upgrade-able.. Just get enough eliquid for all the vaping you going to be doing



Oh I've been breaking the bank already with all the liquid damn.. Good thing I started DIY, its already saved me some cash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

